# My Jeep girl



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. You have very sweet girl there.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a sweetie... By the looks of that smile she looks like she's loving that ride in the back seat....


----------

